# What does everyone put underneath their Xpen?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Since my puppy will probably be having accidents in the xpen when I get them, and I don't want the mistakes the be directly on the floor, what could I put underneath? Does anyone use something?

I saw in a few of the reviews about this Iris Xpen that one person used a blanket (which I don't want to use-- I'd rather have something underneath I could wipe up with a clorox wipe or Nature's Miracle). Also, in some user photos of a maltese (maybe someone on here?) they had a bluish-looking mat. 

Here is the link: Iris Pen-- look at customer photos

Where could I get something like that? Or something that would work the same?

Thanks!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I went to Home Depot and looked around. I ended up finding these mats that they normally use for toddlers in preschool...the kind they use in preschool usually have letters or numbers you can pull out...they're kind of like giant puzzles that are waterproof. Anyway, home depot had them in gray and in toddler colors, we got the gray ones. They come in a set of 4 and fit perfectly under the iris pen in your link, which is the one we got for Lola. It was less than $20. They interlock like puzzle pieces, and they're pretty easy to wash. i like them a lot!

I tried finding the link for it but couldn't. But I did find a link to the toddler mats: http://www.amazon.com/Uppercase-We-Sell-Ma...2445&sr=8-2

It's like that but it's 4 big gray mats. It's slightly bigger than the pen itself which I think is nice because it's easier to clean up.

Hope this helped!

Diana


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't use anything right now, but I'm thinking about using FLOR for the winter...that way, if there is a stain I can't get out, I can just replace that one...


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I would just go to a home improvement store and buy a cheap sheet of vinyl flooring that you can cut to size.

The rubber/foam puzzle piece mats seem like a good idea, but I would worry about urine seeping through the seams where they interlock. Or, I suppose you could put a vinyl shower curtain underneath the mat for extra protection in case that does happen.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

This may sound funny but I had a 4' x 8' piece of backsplash for kitchen or bathrooms that looks like tile on one side and hardboard on the other side it is only 1/8" thick and I needed something for my babies in their pen so after renovating our kitchen and bathrooms there was one complete sheet left. My husband wasn't here any longer so I had to use my brain for something that would work for me. I could easily handle and clean this. Sooooo I had my son cut it in half and gave me 2 pieces 4' x 4' and always have one when taking the other out to clean. It is a easy clean, all I do is either take outside and hose down or in bathtub or shower and clean. I put the spare one in while the other is drying and put it up for the next time. Believe me it works and the sheets start at home depot or Lowe's for about $12.00 and up for the 4'x8' sheet. I felt if it worked in the showers or bathtubs getting wet all the time that this would work well for my purpose. They also have a lot of different designs to choose from. Plus it looks good on the floor. They will even cut it for you for free to the dimensions you want. I like mine about a foot all around bigger than the pen in case bowls get dumped.


----------



## lawgirl (Jul 22, 2009)

QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Sep 9 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827683


> Since my puppy will probably be having accidents in the xpen when I get them, and I don't want the mistakes the be directly on the floor, what could I put underneath? Does anyone use something?
> 
> I saw in a few of the reviews about this Iris Xpen that one person used a blanket (which I don't want to use-- I'd rather have something underneath I could wipe up with a clorox wipe or Nature's Miracle). Also, in some user photos of a maltese (maybe someone on here?) they had a bluish-looking mat.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness, you READ my mind. I was just going to post this question last night, including a link to the same Amazon customer's photos of the liner. So glad you asked, and there are responses about the toddler's mats. I'm going to get some.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (lawgirl @ Sep 9 2009, 08:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827816


> QUOTE (LamborghiniGirl @ Sep 9 2009, 01:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=827683





> Since my puppy will probably be having accidents in the xpen when I get them, and I don't want the mistakes the be directly on the floor, what could I put underneath? Does anyone use something?
> 
> I saw in a few of the reviews about this Iris Xpen that one person used a blanket (which I don't want to use-- I'd rather have something underneath I could wipe up with a clorox wipe or Nature's Miracle). Also, in some user photos of a maltese (maybe someone on here?) they had a bluish-looking mat.
> 
> ...


Oh, my goodness, you READ my mind. I was just going to post this question last night, including a link to the same Amazon customer's photos of the liner. So glad you asked, and there are responses about the toddler's mats. I'm going to get some.
[/B][/QUOTE]

The interlocking rubber mats are good for padding & cusioning but not for waterproofing. If liquid (pee or water) gets on the cracks it will seep down. 

We used the interlocking mats under a small swimming pool we had outside on a concrete patio for our skin kids--again, great for cushioning, but not waterproof.

I think we got ours at BJs wholesale for only $20 per package. If you go to a department store or sporting goods store, you'll pay up to twice that amount!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Normally we put heavy duty trash bags underneath with tape (tape the sides down). Then we put down the bed sheets that they use for old people with inconsitence which we buy at Wal-Mart. That way, when there is an accident, we can just pick up and dispose of the bed sheet and put anotherone down. The trash bags that just to ensure that nothing leaks around the edges and they usually don't need to be changed very often if the bed sheet is used. 

The bed sheet is just like a BIG doggie pee pee pad -- but less expensive.


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I meant that the mats themselves are waterproof. Although my mats interlock very tightly so it's rare if water gets through to the floor, of course water can get through to the floor through cracks.

If you wash the mats, you don't have to worry about them soaking through, just do a quick wipe afterward and they're ready to use again.


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

Both Dexter and Rollo were in a Xpen with a regular blue heavy-duty tarp from Home Depot or Lowes underneath (had to be folded into 1/4 size, I guess I could've cut it though) with a soft blanket on top.

Basically same idea as the trash bags, but the tarp didn't ever have to be replaced (and it took them a good long time not to pee in the xpen while we were gone) and was easily wiped clean with Natures Miracle or another similar pet cleanser.

I was happy when the day came I could throw that thing away though, lol, their "graduation".


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I went to a local flooring company and bought an end piece of wood grain vinyl flooring that I cut to 40" x 40". It sits on my hardwood floor, blends in nicely, protects the floor and is very easy to wipe clean when needed. The Iris pen has rubber feet on each of the four corners, the pen doesn't slip and slide around, and I couldn't be happier. I got my pens from CSN Stores ... less expensive than Amazon and free shipping. http://www.csnstores.com/IRIS-USA-Inc.-301515-IRI1036.html

MaryH


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I used the interlocking squares from Home Depot with a cheap vinyl table cloth underneath with a flannel backing. I found if I put the squares directly on the carpet condensation collected and dampened the carpet over time, but it is VERY humid down here. 

The picture on the amazon site almost looks like a chair pad to me - the kind you find in offices - they do make them for wooden floors without the sticky pin things on the bottom.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know people are going to yell at me about carpets being toxic but i had no choice but to buy a big throw rug at homedept for kodie and kelsie's xpen. Kodie hit his head on the fake wood floor that the pen sits on and now i cant take a chance of that happening again. I did find this natural thing online that you sprinkle on the carpet and vaccum the next morning to get all the toxic smells etc out of the carpet. The company told me they sell their product at any petco store... if your interested i can give you a link to the product.


----------

